# Relocating to Edmonton from North Carolina US?



## Grandmark (May 21, 2013)

Hi, Another Question from an American possibly relocating to Edmonton. My question is about taxation. are there any additional taxes in Alberta that are not regularly discussed in the "tax code"?
Here I have:
Income/payroll tax 18%,
Medicare 1%,
Social Security 6%,
State Tax 7%.
Total Taxation withholding per pay check 32%.
Sales Tax 7%
Fuel Tax: 56.2 cents per gal. or 15 cents per L

Also what type of reception should I expect?
I am a "White Southern Conservative American" married to a "Black Conservative American Woman". Here in the USA we experience a bit of racism. But it is NOT from the White community. It is from the middle to lower class Blacks.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Grandmark said:


> Hi, Another Question from an American possibly relocating to Edmonton. My question is about taxation. are there any additional taxes in Alberta that are not regularly discussed in the "tax code"?
> Here I have:
> Income/payroll tax 18%,
> Medicare 1%,
> ...


When it comes to taxes, this is a excellent tool: Ernst & Young - 2013 Personal tax calculator - Ernst & Young - Canada Mind some of your benefits are taxables, and GST (Sales tax) is 5%. 

What type of reception should you expect? It all depends. If you come in the summer, the mosquito gang will tear you up. And in the winter, coyotes won't quit howling.

Now in a serious note: this is Edmonton, Alberta; a place where people work hard to enjoy life. People don't give #2 if you are white, minority, tall, dark, etc. Here is about camping, golfing, mudding, ridding expensive toys and the Oilers. Forget about discrimination or racism.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Grandmark said:


> Hi, Another Question from an American possibly relocating to Edmonton. My question is about taxation. are there any additional taxes in Alberta that are not regularly discussed in the "tax code"?
> Here I have:
> Income/payroll tax 18%,
> Medicare 1%,
> ...


I live in Edmonton. 

Firstly to correct an above tax... the province of Alberta has no "State" (provincial) tax here. It's at 0%. The province of Alberta is the only province in Canada with no provincial (state) tax. But that being said, we in Canada have a 5% national sales tax which is taxed on most items with the exception of groceries and some other items.

As for racism in Edmonton... there is very little to none. Edmonton is a hugely multicultural city made up of many, many different races and cultures of people. A couple of years ago, I personally worked with and was friends with a couple (he was white and married to a black woman). I never once felt or heard anything racist directed at either of them from anyone... even in public. Most people around here don't even give a passing glance... as we're so multicultural already.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

The 2 biggest issues you will face are the cost of living and the climate. The cost of living will be much higher and it is extremely cold for several months.


----------



## CityGirl99 (May 20, 2013)

I'm in Alberta and previously lived in NC (Raleigh).

I can't give you detailed information on taxes, but the cost of living is significantly higher. Restaurants, groceries, clothing, office supplies--everything costs more. An example--we went to Disney World recently and the restaurant prices there were comparable to what we regularly pay here.

You are very unlikely to encounter racism here. There is a lot of ethnic diversity. Although Alberta is said to be one of the most conservative provinces, most attitudes are not conservative by US standards.

Also, it's cold. I remember October in NC--gorgeous. Edmonton is a place where you come to learn all too painfully that -40 is where Fahrenheit and Celsius meet. The summers are very enjoyable, though--no sweltering heat, so you can be outside every day and make the most of it.


----------

